
Chernobyl’s Hot Mess, “The Elephant’s Foot,” Is Still Lethal (2013) - nikolasavic
http://nautil.us/blog/chernobyls-hot-mess-the-elephants-foot-is-still-lethal
======
ggm
This is 2013. Wiki says _as of 2019, the mass has not moved significantly
since its discovery and is estimated to be only slightly warmer than its
environment due to heat from the ongoing nuclear decay_

I believe I've also read there is a more significant risk from dry dust, than
anything else, which the giant sarcophagus has mostly resolved: its a
contained problem.

